# What your best paint polish technique ?



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 8, 2012)

Whats the best technique to polish paint? Ive been using these products for a couple years but 
I need better! My lastest project is this 1947 Monark super deluxe the metal is good but the paint needs
some heavy buffing. Whats your technique ?


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 8, 2012)

I use 3m rubbing compound. But I haven't used it on original paint. I use it on repaints where I want to make the basecoat super smooth before clearing, then again after heavy clearing. I imagine it would work good on og paint, but I'd be careful around striping, decals, etc.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 8, 2012)

Any kind of rubbing compound will completely blitz decals or pinstriping, but will work wonders on restoring the paint.  I've been very happy with the results from using brasso.


----------



## rocketman (Mar 9, 2012)

*buffing*



cruiserbikekid said:


> Whats the best technique to polish paint? Ive been using these products for a couple years but
> I need better! My lastest project is this 1947 Monark super deluxe the metal is good but the paint needs
> some heavy buffing. Whats your technique ?




The sky is the limit on buffing and polishing products. Ive restored and painted hot rods to gas pumps and now finishing up a 1950 Monark.  Ive done all with base coat clear coat and some three stage applications. Some how I masterd the art of wet sanding and buffing thru trial and error. If your not going to squirt a new paint job I wont go into all the phases of cut and buff. If your simply trying to polish up the old enamel, rubbing compounds will remove bad matter but no shine for the effort. You can do the same with 2500 or 3000 grit wet sand paper with soapy water, then with a small white foam pad for your buffer use Meguiars "machine glaze", one of there many super products. 1500 rpm should do it, too much speed generates heat and could give you issues with any graphics. Also have someone help hold the parts as they will go flying if you catch an edge while not paying attention. Watch the rotation of of the buffer as you approach the surface edge. If your not familiar with any of this, then please aboart what Ive told you. Good luck,  Roger...........


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Mar 9, 2012)

*Mr. Clean chimes in.......*

Captain, my Captain!

Congrats again on the new baby!  Spending time in the garage to escape already?

The secret is Zymol HD Cleanse first. Think of it as an exfoliant for old original paint.  Smells like tasty coffee too.  Go easy on the decals. Then 2 coats of the Zymol wax you have pictured.  Let it haze right up and buff with a microfibre cloth.

Mother's Califonia Gold carnuba wax/cleaner and brass wool on chrome.  Joe's Moonshine works well too, if you're not working on nasty rust.  Again, Zymol wax and a good buff after.

Simple Green Max on plastic, nylon, vinyl and rubber.  Rinse with water after cleaning.

Mink oil for cleaning leather with a coat of Brook's Nuhide to finish.

Good ol' kerosene on bearings, chain, hubs and anything greasy.  Reuse the kerosene.  The crap will settle to the bottom of your container.  Bearings get repacked with Phil's. Chain gets Phil's Tenacious Oil.  Hubs get Canadian Tire High Temperature Axle Grease which is really nice and thick.

Everything gets done by hand.  It takes more time, but I'm leery of spinning tools near a classic.

Good Luck!  See you soon...


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 9, 2012)

*What happens when there is no paint left?*

Thanks for the tips boys! Im going to go shopping for some products and dive in. What about when there is no paint left?
I have a couple of krusty classics that in the past I've used bees wax to seal and give a shine, you got anything better?


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Mar 9, 2012)

Neil, I bought my Zymol HD at RM Motorsports in Richmond.


----------



## orangewill (May 12, 2012)

Pure boiled linseed oil works great at bringing out whatever color is left in old paint.  Wipe on, then off.  Be careful with your rags, as they will combust if left bunched up.  Wash out immediately and let dry.  Linseed oil also acts a natural preservative.  Perfect for arresting decay and "keeping" original patina.  I give my stock 1947 Dodge WC a linseed oil bath every six months.  I use it on all my old toys that still wear their original paint.


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2012)

cruiserbikekid said:


> Thanks for the tips boys! Im going to go shopping for some products and dive in. What about when there is no paint left?
> I have a couple of krusty classics that in the past I've used bees wax to seal and give a shine, you got anything better?




let nature takes its course and dissolve into the wind. not much when rust is there it will slowly disolve the rest of it. oil?


----------

